# Como calcular el condensador de desacoplo en EC



## Weiland (Oct 17, 2008)

buenas tardes amigos

he estado viendo los temas de amplificador y lleguen al termino de condensador de acoplo y desacoplo bueno en ambos de te dice que para tener un uen condensador tiene que ser la reactancia capacitiva de este al menos 10 veces menor que la resistencia en serie con el mismo para la frecuencia de la señal

lo que no entiendo es que por ejemplo si mi resistencia de emisor es de 1k el condensador de desacople va en paralelo entonces realmente no hay resistencia en serie con el capacitor y nose como calcular el capacitor supuse que la resistencia de 1k seria mi base y por lo tanto mi capacitor tendria que tener una reactancia menor de 100 ohms pero con este valor no me da la gananacia esperada

mis calculos fueron los siguientes
frecuencia de 60 Hz
2mV de entrada de señal
alimentacion de 10V

acoplo de base
R1=10k
R2=2.2k
re=.025 / 1.1mA = 22.7
R total de base = 22.41 ohms
Xc= 1
C = 2.65 x 10 -3


acoplo de colector
rc = RC paralelo de RL
RC = 3.6k
RL = 10k
rc = 2.647 K
Xc = 264.7 ohms
C = 1.06 x 10 -5


ahora el desacoplo seria de ser como creo
RE= 1k
Xc = 100 ohms
C = 2.65 x 10 -5

en las imagenes tantite un capacitor de desacoplo que mediera los mejores resultados ya que el que obtuve me daba una ganacia demasiado pobre

si me pudieran explicar como calcularlo uno ideal muchas gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 20, 2008)

La formula para calcular el condensador es:

C=10/(2*Pi*Fo*R); donde C es en faradios; Fo es en Hz; R es en Ohms y Pi es 3.1416.

El condensador de entrada se calcula con R=R1*R2/(R1+R2)

El condensador de emisor con R=Re

El condensador de salida con R=RL

La ganancia del circuito esta determinada por Rc y Re.

Por ultimo, la funcion del condensador de emisor es para que la señal alterna NO se genere en el resistor, produciendo que esta se atenue en la salida.


----------

